# wer hat lust auf ne runde tetris !



## hdi (24. Feb 2008)

hey,

mit eurer hilfe, vorallem ausm swing und awt forum, hab ichs nun geschafft mein tetris spiel zu ende zu bringen.

es würde mich weil ich anfänger bin sehr freuen wenn ihr es testen würdet. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass es evtl noch paar bugs gibt, und alleine findet man die halt nie. wenn aber mehrere leute 10 minuten oder so spielen kann sowas schon vorkommen.

wer lust hat auf ne runde:

http://rapidshare.com/files/94575625/NewTetris.jar.html

ps: es wird nachm ersten spiel ne datei angelegt im spielordner, bitte nich löschne oder verschieben oder so, sonst erkennt er beim nächsten start eure highscore nich mehr.

bin offen für verbesserungsvorschläge.

und was auch noch cool wär wenn mir jemand eine idee geben könnte für mein nächstne projekt. soll halt wieder n kleines game werden. snake hab ich schon mal gemacht find ich aber auch n langweiliges spiel.

irgendwas, was halt bissi schwerer ist als tetris, aber halt trotzdem für einen anfänger zu schaffen (also jetz keinen 3d-ego shooter oder so) hab schon rumgesurft aber irgendwie keine idee gefunden, bzw. nix was ich gerne auch programmieren würde.

fällt wem was nettes ein? danke!


----------



## Ocean-Driver (24. Feb 2008)

Hi,


Verbesserungsvorschlag: Beim nach unten klicken nicht sofort ganz runter gehen. 
Sondern das fallen nur beschleunigen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Feb 2008)

funktioniert prima, ich finds ganz angenehm zu spielen, supa  :toll:


----------



## Ocean-Driver (24. Feb 2008)

Also ich finds auch super, nicht das ich das ganze jetzt irgendwie schlecht machen wollte ^^

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du den Quellcode vieleicht frei geben würde, mich würde sehr Interessieren wie du das ganze aufgebaut hast.


----------



## Quaxli (24. Feb 2008)

Schließe mich Ocean-Driver an: Wenn das runter ziehen das Fallen nur beschleunigen würde, fände ich das angenehmer.
Aber sonst: Toll gemacht. 
 :toll:  :toll:  :toll:


----------



## DP (24. Feb 2008)

jau, klasse gemacht :toll:


----------



## frapo (25. Feb 2008)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jau, klasse gemacht :toll:



Kann mich da nur amschließen, ist wirklich fein geworden deine Verson.

Vor allem musste ich gleich wieder feststellen, wie groß nach wie vor, das 'Suchtpotenzial' bei Tetris ist..


----------



## hdi (25. Feb 2008)

super, das freut mich dass es scheinbar zu keinem bug gekommen ist und ihr das spiel mögt.

die sache mit dem beschleunigten fallen werde ich wohl noch einbauen, aber per space-taste oder so möchte ich weiterhin nen stein ganz droppen lassen.

@ ocean-driver:

der quellcode ist wahnsinnig kompliziert. ich hatte gut angefangen bin dann aber ungeduldig geworden und hab viele anfängerfehler gemacht, so dass es nun am schluss ein totales chaos ist, und ziemlich unelegant gelöst alles. ich denke man blickt da schwer durch 
Aber du kannst ihn natürlich haben, der Hauptteil vom Game läuft in der Klasse "ActionPanel" ab:

http://rapidshare.com/files/94730303/newtetrisSRC.zip.html

*ich warte noch immer auf weitere projektvorschläge 
*
mfg


----------



## Quaxli (25. Feb 2008)

> der quellcode ist wahnsinnig kompliziert. ich hatte gut angefangen bin dann aber ungeduldig geworden und hab viele anfängerfehler gemacht, so dass es nun am schluss ein totales chaos ist, und ziemlich unelegant gelöst alles. ich denke man blickt da schwer durch



Das ist normal. Ich hab auch noch so einige Programme, die zwar Laufen, die aber seinerzeit mangels Erfahrung sehr grauslig gecodet wurden.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2008)

ja also fällt euch irgendwas interessantes ein, was ich als nächstes machen könnte?


----------



## _Teddy_ (25. Feb 2008)

nen vertical-shooter mit nem raumschiff oder so^^ muss ja grafisch net gut sein, und ich hab auch keine ahnung wie aufwendig das ist 

ansonsten ist schach/dame mit computergegner sehr interessant oder das tetris auf multiplayer auslegen(netzwerk).

hmmm,was fällt mir noch ein, tower defense vllt noch, aber wieder keine ahnung wieviel aufwand das wäre.

lg Teddy


----------



## Ocean-Driver (25. Feb 2008)

hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> super, das freut mich dass es scheinbar zu keinem bug gekommen ist und ihr das spiel mögt.
> 
> die sache mit dem beschleunigten fallen werde ich wohl noch einbauen, aber per space-taste oder so möchte ich weiterhin nen stein ganz droppen lassen.
> 
> ...





Die ganzen Anfängerfehler werde ich wahrschheinlich  nicht sehen, da ich Java auch nur in der Schule lernen und noch ein Anfänger bin. 
Danke für das bereitstellen des Sourcecodes.


//Edit: Ok, ich hatte gerade einen Fehler. nachdem eine lange 'stange' eine reihe aufgelöst hab und ich noch die taste drehen geklickt hab, ist die Stange vorhanden geblieben UND die reihe hat sich aufgelöst.


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2008)

danke für den hinweis, ich werde sehen was da los ist, da fehlt wohl ein "synchronized" in einer methode..

aber ocean driver: ich weiss nicht ob es so gut ist mit meinem code zu lernen.. gewöhn dir kein quatsch an.
ich sag dir mal was daran NICHT gut ist:
die komplette klasse "Param" und alle Zugriffe darauf -> statische variablen sollte man eigentlich vermeiden

also wenn du das nachprogrammieren willst, überleg dir n anderen weg über private instanzvariablen! weil so macht man das richtig, ich empfand es nur als zu schwer, und habe abhängigkeiten geschaffen die halt nur noch mit public variablen gelöst werden konnten.

danke nochmal für den hinweis mit dem bug.

mfg


----------



## Ocean-Driver (25. Feb 2008)

hi,

hatte ich keineswegs vor, mich interessiert nur einfach auch aus wie vielen klassen / zeilen code so ein kleines Spielchen besteht.


----------



## muril (26. Feb 2008)

joa net schlecht,
gleich ma 46700 punkte gemacht , einziges manko die drehung wäre ville. dochbesser auf space oder so aufgehoben, weil bei den höheren lvl wirds dann schon etwas hart mit den 2 tasten drücken um zu drehen, damüsste man um weiterspielen zu können drehen und fahren können zur gleichen zeit!
mfg muril


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Feb 2008)

muril hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gleich ma 46700 punkte gemacht


bin bei dieser tetris-version über 100.000 gekommen   :autsch:


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2008)

das ist hart.

mein highscore ist bei 79.000 oder so...

bei hundertausend hattest du doch ne freeze-time von 100 ms oder so?? oder weniger?
wie kriegt man denn das hin oO.

naja glückwunsch


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Mrz 2008)

immer nur 4 reihen auf einmal wegräumen, dann krigt man wesentlich mehr punkte. Angenommen, die hellblauen teile kommen rechtzeitig


----------

